#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME Code

## Mohamed

*ASME Code*
The American Society of Mechanical Engineers Founded in 1880 as the American Society of Mechanical Engineers, ASME 
is a not-for-profit professional organization that promotes the art, science and practice of mechanical and multidisciplinary 
engineering and allied sciences throughout the world. The core values of ASME are rooted in its mission to better enable 
mechanical engineering practitioners to contribute to the well-being of humankind

ASME Code
The American Society of Mechanical Engineers
ASME B16.36-1996 ORIFICE FLANGES
This standard covers flanges ( similar to those covered in ASME B16.5) that have orifice pressure diffential connections. Coverage is limited to the following:
(a) Welding neck flanges Classes 300, 400, 600, 900, 1500 and 2500
(b)Slip-on and threaded Class 300
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B 1.1-1989 Unified Inch Screw Threads( UN and UNR Thread Forms
This standard specifies the thread form, series, class, allowance, and designation for unified screw threads. Several variations in thread form have been 
developed for unified threads; however this standard covers only UN and UNR thread forms.
For easy reference, a metric translation of this standard has been incorporated as Appendix C.
Appendix A through C contain useful information that is supplementry to the sections of this standard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B16.11-2005 Forged Fittings-Socket Welded and Threaded
This standard covers ratings, dimensions, tolerances, marking, and material requirements for forged fittings, both socket-wwelding and threaded, as illustrated 
in Tables 4 through 8 and Tables 1-1 through 1-5 inclusive in this standard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME Guide for Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping Systems,2003
ASME Code for Pressure Piping, B31
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Power Piping
By The American Society of Mechanical Engineers
* Publisher: The American Society of Mechanical Eng
* Publication Date: 1977
* ISBN / ASIN: B000PCNVB8
PDF, with bookmarks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Welded And Seamless Pipes - ASME
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME B31 SERIES
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B16.5a-1998 Pipe Flanges and Pipe Fittings
This standard covers pressure-temperature ratings, materials,dimensions, tolerances, marking, testing and methods of designating openings for pipe flanges 
and flanged fittings in sizes NPS 1/2 through NPS 24 and in rating Classes 150, 300, 400, 600, 900, 1500, and 2500. Flanges and flanged fittings may be cast, 
forged, or ( for blind flanges and certain reducing flanges only ) plate material as listed in Table 1A of this standard.
Requirement and recomendations regarding bolting and gaskets are also included
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B36.19M-1985 Stainless Steel Pipe
This standard covers the standardization of dimensions of welded and seamless wrought stainless steel pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code - Section 8 - Division 1 - 2007
Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels
By ASME
Publisher: ASME


Publication Date: 2007
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0791830683
P1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
P2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
P3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code - Section 8 - Division 2 - 2007
Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels - Alternative Rules
By ASME
Publisher: ASME
Publication Date: 2007
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0791830691
P1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
P2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
P3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code - Section 8 - Division 3 - 2007
Alternative Rules High Pressure Vessels
By ASME
Publisher: ASME
Publication Date: 2007
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0791830705
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME SEC 9
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]-
2007_QUALIFICATION_STANDARD_FOR_WELDING_AND_BRAZIN  G_PROCEDURES__WELDERS__BRAZER.html

Pressure Vessels : ASME Code Simplified
By Phillip Ellenberger
* Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
* Number Of Pages: 320
* Publication Date: 2004-06-04
* ISBN / ASIN: 0071436731
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
BPVC-VIII-3 - 2004 BPVC Section VIII-Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels Division 3- Alternative Rules High Pressure Vessels
By ASME
* Publisher: ASME
* Number Of Pages: 0
* Publication Date: 2004
* ISBN / ASIN: B000S35PZE
Product Description:
This Division of Section VIII provides requirements applicable to the design, fabrication, inspection, testing, and certification of pressure vessels operating at 
either internal or external pressures generally above 10,000 psi. Such vessels may be fired or unfired. This pressure may be obtained from an external source, a 
process reaction, by the application of heat from a direct or indirect source, or any combination thereof. Division 3 rules cover vessels intended for a specific 
service and installed in a fixed location or relocated from work site to work site between pressurizations. The operation and maintenance control is retained 
during the useful life of the vessel by the user who prepares or causes to be prepared the design specifications. Division 3 does not establish maximum pressure 
limits for either Section VIII, Divisions 1 or 2, nor minimum pressure limits for this Division. Rules pertaining to the use of the UV3 Code symbol stamps are also 
included
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Welded And Seamless Pipes  ASME
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME Code

----------


## Dwi Susanto

thank you

----------


## nbadrawi

Shokran, and Gazakom Allaho Khairan.

----------


## palanaruva

thanks

----------


## swat

Thnak you eng mohamed elhagar 
(swat)

----------


## wangren

thanks

----------


## bogdan1709

the links are not valid. Please upload again

----------


## ritesh

plz upload again its deleted.

----------


## maa587

Kindly give link to ASME B 16.34

----------


## athlonxp

Thank you! I'm looking for SECT VI and SECT VII; anybody has them?

----------


## pj.nano

Thank you! I'm looking for SECT XII; anybody have it?

----------


## wes

Thanx

----------


## jainrakeshj

IF any body has ASME-PTC please share it

See More: ASME Code

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot.unfortunately lot of e-books got deleted. plz re upload them.

----------


## ardansyahputra

Assalammualaikum brother,
I need ASME B30.20 Below the Hook Lifting Devices.
If you have it, please share. Thanks.

Wassalam

----------


## dono

thanks

----------


## shankargee

dear brother none of the file contain info.re upload.

----------


## dso

can any one upload ASME-PTC codes...??

----------


## aziztahir

Thanks a million!!!

----------


## jainrakeshj

I need ASME power test code.if some have, can he post it

----------


## uday_p31

can som1 pls upload asme section VIII Div-1 2007.........above links not working....... :Frown:

----------


## raulelite

My friend, who are u? i hope are so good. men u have the code ISO 12944? i need that code. thank and have a good day.

----------


## willys8

the files cants been found,
 :Frown:

----------


## luqman

Guys,

The links for ASME PTC. 

ASME PTC - 17

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME PTC -25

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luqman

Guys,



The links for ASME PTC. 

ASME PTC - 17

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME PTC -25

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME Code

----------


## jainrakeshj

I need ASME-PTC 7.1 , ASME-PTC 8.2 ,  ASME-PTC 6

----------


## Salman Rahman

can you please upload Pressure Vessel Code Section 8 Div 1 again the 3rd part doesn't work and hence the other 2 parts are useless

----------


## shankargee

Dear brother, please note that none of the files are available in the given links.
Plz re upload and inform.God bless u.

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

hi I need ASME B16.11 2005
can any one upload for me

Thanks
Ramzan

----------


## bugmenot1

Could someone upload ASME VIII DIV 1 2008 again plz, link is deleted...
thanks in advance

ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code - Section 8 - Division 1 - 2007
Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels
By ASME
Publisher: ASME
Publication Date: 2007
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0791830683

----------


## alwaw911

*TO ALL OF YOU GUYS!!!*

Ok, I come here in support to M.Mohammed Elhagar, whose effort is appreciated...
but it appears Most links given in Page 1 are DEAD.
Thanks also to luqman for the *ASME PTC* links.

After constant digging through the net, i gathered some *ASME* books i'd like to share...if some of you can Transfer them to a* Premium* account on RS or elsewhere, i don't have such only Collector's zone, it would be nice !!!

Here are the links but they are a bit old though (the newest revisions to the Codes are available obviously on the ASME website ASME.org or IHS etc) :
**ASME* B31.1-2001 Power Piping 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* B31.3-2002 Process Piping
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* B31.4-2002 Pipeline Transportation Systems for Liquid Hydrocarbons and Other Liquids
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* B31.5-2001 Refrigeration Piping and Heat Transfer Components
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* B31.8a-2000 Gas Transmission and Distribution Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(if anyone can provide links to ASME B31.9 Building Services Piping and B31.11 Slurry Transportation Piping Systems...we've come full circle!) 

**ASME* B&PVC Section VIII Div 1 - 2008a Addenda to 2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**ASME* B16.5 - 1996 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* B16.9 - 2001 - Factory-Made Wrought Steel Buttwelding Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* B16.25 - 1992 - Buttwelding Ends
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* B16.47 - 1996 - Large Diameter Steel Flanges
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* B36.10M - 2000 - Welded and Seamless Wrought Steel Pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* Y14.5M - 1994 - Dimensioning and Tolerancing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**ASME* Y14.8M - 1996 - Castings and Forgings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And 2 useful Guides  by Philipp Ellenberger, McGraw-Hill Engineering editions...he's an active B31 commitee Member :
*ASME Pressure Vessels Code Simplified
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*ASME Piping Systems & Pipeline Code Simplified
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards to all.

----------


## alwaw911

In addition, I found lately some *CASTI* publications (see CASTI.ca for details), but in "Lite" or "promotional" format ONLY except for full B31.3 guide (old 1997 Edition though)...so, the Links are herein for those interested anyway (gives an overview of the content): 

-CASTI Brochure
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-CASTI Guidebook series
**CASTI* Guidebook to ASME B31.3 - Process Piping
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**CASTI* Guidebook to ASME Section II - Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**CASTI* Guidebook to ASME Section VIII Div1 - Pressure Vessels
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**CASTI* Guidebook to ASME Section IX - Welding Qualifications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**CASTI* Plant Project Engineering Guidebook for Mechanical and Civil Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-CASTI Metals Databook series
**CASTI* Metals Black Book - North American Ferrous Data
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**CASTI* Metals Black Book - European Ferrous Data
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**CASTI* Metals Blue Book - Welding Filler Metals
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**CASTI* Metals Red Book - Non-Ferrous Metals
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I also advice you to take a look at the *ASME* Career Development Series on their website...i'll try to upload the collection on request later on.

Hope you appreciate!

----------


## alwaw911

I just send this last post, as I found 2 more recent revisions of the *ASME* codes :
**ASME* B31.3-2006 Process Piping
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*and *ASME* B31.1-2007 Power Piping at Scribd.com
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(Unlike most docs at Scribd.com, this document is online Read-only...the guy,for who knows why?,doesn't share it or use the DL option...maybe someone can retrieve the content and post a Link below??!)

Cheers.

----------


## sudharshanan

Here it is

asme_b31.1-2007_power_piping.pdf  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks,

J

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks sudharshanan...you rock!!!

Ok, so i just added your paper to my RS account too :
**ASME* B31.1-2007 Power Piping
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
do you happen to also have links to *ASME* B31.9 and B31.11??...Sr Mohamed Elhagar posted a link in Page1 to presumed "whole B31 series".rar...DEAD in fact!

And as promised, here is the *ASME* Career Development Series in 1 RAR file : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
...,enjoy.

Regards.

----------


## TMN

I am just wondering if somebody can help me with standards on rubber expansion joints.
Thank you in advance on your willingness to help.

Best Regards,

TMN

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi



The link for ASME B31.9 Building Services Piping  1996 (Old one)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks,

JSee More: ASME Code

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks again sudharshan!!!...really... I was especially looking for THIS ONE as i used to work in the HVAC field (i know not that many revisions are done concerning *ASME* B31.9, compared to B31.1 or B31.3...maybe you posted the Last one before B31.9-2008, maybe not?)

And concerning B31.11, no link available??...
Regards.

----------


## wes

thnx 4 ASME B&PVC Section VIII Div 1 - 2008a Addenda to 2007

----------


## gangane_nilesh

thnks for code

----------


## vitulaaak1

Hi,

I wonder if you could help me with the following :
ASME CODE PTC 10 
Compressors and Exhausters 

Best regards
V.

----------


## khurmi

ASME B31.9 & ASME B31.11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Can anyone me in getting link for
Piping Calculations Manual & Pipe Net Software

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## uday_p31

Pressure Vessel Design Manual... 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

2007 BPVC Section VIII - Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels Division 1 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

2007 BPVC Section VIII - Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels Division 2 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

2007 BPVC Section VIII - Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels Division 3 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Piping_Systems___Pipeline_ASME_Code_Simplified
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alwaw911

Thx *A LOT*  khurmi & uday_p31 for your fine contributions...keep posting and sharing bros.
Regards.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Assalamu' alaikum Mr.luqman  

I add the Special Addenda of PTC 25, see following

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

vitulaaak1  

Please find attached ASME PTC 10 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

alwaw911  

Thanks guy

----------


## KP SAHU

Dear All 

 To know design basis / Formulas-of API 650 Tank  -Anchorage, I need 
AISI -"STEEL PLATE ENGINEERING DATA SERIES - USEFUL INFORMATION - D"
Vol I-& II Please.
May anybody upload it. It is useful for Struc. Engr also.



I urgently need itSee More: ASME Code

----------


## chengyong825

thanks guys, i found a lot of useful materials

----------


## KP SAHU

Kindly upload it if you have..Thanks

----------


## shankargee

dear brother none of the files are there in the links provided.

----------


## AnandV

Unfired pressure vessels;: The ASME code simplified 
by: Robert Chuse
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ayham

Dear All,
I am in need for IGE/TD/1 Edition 4 of ''Steel Pipelines for High Pressure Gas Transmission''
Would you please help and advise where to find it.
Regards.

----------


## mbc.engg

Please provide Addenda 2008 for ASME Codes

----------


## Flegma

Please link to download *ASME BPVC Section II A,B,C,D 2008a Addenda*.
Thank you very much.

----------


## axl456

the link for the b31 code doesnt work  :Frown:

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Can anyone upload ASME VIII Div 1 2008 addenda ?
Please i need it.

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## sirluu

> Can anyone upload ASME VIII Div 1 2008 addenda ?
> Please i need it.
> 
> Thanks
> Praphulla



this link to download !!!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

it's very difficult to download it.
Each parts you need have new account to download free each parts.
I think you need register 5 account. You spend 5 days to register 5 accounts to download 5 parts.

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Yes Sirluu
Very true.,...
Any one have other link ???
The link which is present in this forum not having some pages in the document.

Please help

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## sirluu

> Yes Sirluu
> Very true.,...
> Any one have other link ???
> The link which is present in this forum not having some pages in the document.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks
> Praphulla



link to down this file :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME Code

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Thanks a ton....

Praphulla

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Thanks a ton....

Praphulla

----------


## githkal

thank you very much

----------


## Flegma

Good links to download:

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Flegma  


Thank u

----------


## baibur

thanx

----------


## Flegma

I still looking the Code ASME BPVC Section II (A,B,C,D) 2008a Addenda.
I necessarily need to work.
Please help me.

----------


## wes

Thanx

Please link to download ASME BPVC Section II A,B,C,D 2008a Addenda.
Thank you very much.

----------


## JEB

Wow!

the electronic versions!
Thanks a lot!


If you should have the other parts as well, I'm very interested!
(ASME VIII DIV2, IID cust+metric, ...)

----------


## josesteves

Part 3 of   ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code - Section 8 - Division 2 - 2007
Doesn't work
"http://mihd.net/x0qicg"

----------


## stressed

I downloaded the 1st .rar document for ASME Sec. VIII, Division 2 manual, but when I tried to extract it, I got an error that the file was "broken". When I tried to open it anyway with Adobe acrobat 8, Acrobat gives the message "File damaged but being reparied". I never could open it. I've tried on two different computers and I get the same errors on both systems. 

Could you please upload ASME sec. VIII, Div. 2 manual to another link since the one you have now is not working? Sorry to trouble you with this request. thanks

----------


## stressed

I was able to locate ASME Sec. VIII, Div. 2 for 2004. Here is the link if anyone is interested **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ASME Code

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Anyone have ANSI/ASME Y14.5-2009 Dimensioning and Tolerancing ..
Can you please share it???

Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Anyone have ANSI/ASME Y14.5-2009 Dimensioning and Tolerancing ..
Can you please share it???

Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## Flegma

There is only a year 1994
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## waltherc82

ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code - Section 8 - Division 2 - 2007

Part 3 doesn't work please, do you mind if you could repair this.

Thank in advance

----------


## waltherc82

thks alot

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

2007 asme bpvc part ii a,b,c,d with addenda-- can any of u upload ?
S Rajamanickam

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

plz upload

----------


## baibur

Anyone have ANSI/ASME Y14.5-2009 Dimensioning and Tolerancing plz share

----------


## mbc.engg

Please share if any one have ASME Section VIII Div-1 & Div-2 with Addenda-2009

----------


## netspyking

> Anyone have ANSI/ASME Y14.5-2009 Dimensioning and Tolerancing plz share



Hi

Download ASME Y14.5(2009) here (10 limited download) :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kokykak

Hello Every one;
I will be glad if you kindly upload the following ASME codes

ASME Y14.1
ASME Y14.24
ASME Y14.34
ASME Y14.35
ASME Y14.100

Thank you in advanced

Please notify me or send  it to khkamal2000 at google

Thank you again

----------


## me_atta

Hi all,

I'm not able to find english version. Anyone have this? I'll be appreciated if you share them here.

here's link in chinese version..

ASME B16.5-2003: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME B16.4, B16.3: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ASME B16.25-2007: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanksSee More: ASME Code

----------


## baibur

oops i missed it *netspyking* but many thanx for sharing.
"Sharing is caring"

----------


## kokykak

Hello Every one;
I will be glad if you kindly upload the following ASME codes (English Version)
concerning the Engineering Drawings

ASME Y14.1     "Decimal Inch Drawing Sheet Size and Format"
ASME Y14.24    "Types and Applications of Engineering Drawings"
ASME Y14.34     "Associated Lists"
ASME Y14.35    "Revision of Engineering Drawings"
ASME Y14.100   Engineering Drawing Practices"

Thank you in advanced

Please notify me or send it to khkamal2000 at google

Thank you again
__________________

----------


## konoha

mas achmad nur eddin..

thanks for sharing asme ptc 10 and special addenda ptc 25

----------


## plg6667

Can any body provide me with BS 5500 standard?

----------


## mbc.engg

> Can any body provide me with BS 5500 standard?



BS5500 is now known as PD5500. Go to following thread where you will find 2006 as well as 2009 edition.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this will help. Just keep on sharing. Your sharing may help others a lot. Good Day...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi
> 
> Download ASME Y14.5(2009) here (10 limited download) :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi all,

Please upload again this link. I'm very appreciate if somebody could upload again.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hello Every one;
> I will be glad if you kindly upload the following ASME codes (English Version)
> concerning the Engineering Drawings
> 
> ASME Y14.1     "Decimal Inch Drawing Sheet Size and Format"
> ASME Y14.24    "Types and Applications of Engineering Drawings"
> ASME Y14.34     "Associated Lists"
> ASME Y14.35    "Revision of Engineering Drawings"
> ASME Y14.100   Engineering Drawing Practices"
> ...



 1. ASME Y14.100-2004.pdf 0.625 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Y14.100 Engineering Drawing Practices

 2. ASME Y14.1-1995.pdf 0.595 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Y14.1 : Decimal Inch Drawing Sheet Size and Format

3. ASME Y14.24-1999.pdf 2.823 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Y14..24 - Types and Applications of Engineering Drawings Revision of ASME Y14.24M-1989

4.	ASME Y14.34M - 1996.pdf 0.975 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Y14.34M  - Associated Lists

5.  ASME Y14.35M-1997.pdf 0.811 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Y14.35M  - Revision of Engineering Drawings and Associated Documents

----------


## pipetro

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not able to find english version. Anyone have this? I'll be appreciated if you share them here.
> 
> here's link in chinese version..
> 
> ASME B16.5-2003: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



English version ASME B16.5-1996 Pipe Flanges and Pipe Fittings  



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/74409569/Asme_B16_1_.5__1996__-_Pipe_Flanges_And_Flanged_Fittings.pdf
```


in addition
ASME B16.5a (1998) - ADDENDA to ASME 816.5-1996 PIPE FLANGES AND FLANGED FITTINGS NPS 1;2 Through NPS 24  



```
http://ifile.it/02dglp/asme_b16.5a__1998__-_addenda_to_asme_816.5-1996_pipe_flanges_and_flanged_fittings_nps_1_2_through_np
```


for the last one after download just put the extension as pdf (asme_b16.5a__1998__-_addenda_to_asme_816.5-1996_pipe_flanges_and_flanged_fittings_nps_1_2_thr  ough_np.pdf) to view as pdf.

----------


## djordiman

Assalamualaikum Brothers,

Punten, does anybody have ASME B73.1 and 73.2 ?
Appreciate if you can share it.

Regards,
Djordi

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Assalamualaikum Brothers,
> 
> Punten, does anybody have ASME B73.1 and 73.2 ?
> Appreciate if you can share it.
> 
> Regards,
> Djordi



Mangga atuh Kang ID... (ieu didieu) 

B73.1 Horizontal End Suction 2001.pdf 7.323 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

B73.2M Vertical In-Line 1991.pdf 1.046 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## djordiman

Kang Achmad,
Muchos Gracias  :Smile: 

But is it true that B73.2M (1991) is now inactive ?

Wassalam,
Djordi

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Jawohl, mein Herrn ..... kuck mal nach Techstreet

See More: ASME Code

----------

